# ACT: All hail Koich the Reddie King!



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You caught that on a hook/lure??


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

looks like the perfect hair for a twilight fish


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

That couldn't be called "fishing" - it's more like "molesting"! :shock: :lol: Seriously though Koich, it's your reputation ... all the redfin have heard about your fishing prowess and I guess that little one just had to get your autograph.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Mark,
No good tryin to hide your face in that hat when your name prints out under your photo ;-)

Personally I think I may have pulled my whole shirt up over my head before posing with a fish like that


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

eric said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > And above all, how did he maintain the impeccably coiffed hair throughout his ordeal?
> ...


classic

can koich also re enact the scene from that movie where he gets his foreskin caught in his zipper.
from memory i think there was a lure in the face scene as well.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Tall Poppy Syndrome at it's finest.

Y'all green.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

"Crumbs chief!"
The Penfold rumour appears to be true. ;-)


----------



## nexy (Dec 25, 2009)

now i know why you took me to that spot 
to fish ;-)

you keep all the good spots hidden from me :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

GregL said:


> "Crumbs chief!"
> The Penfold rumour appears to be true. ;-)


Penfold wishes he had that crop of hair


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

patwah said:


> The Great Koich, kickin it Old School
> 
> A quick fish this evening produced this behemoth......


Koich,

Quick question.....that area looks familiar,

Is that on the Molonglo behind Fairlane Estate in Qbyn? I think from memory the Riverside Drive area? Just looks familiar.....rented a townhouse in that area a few years ago when I transferred to Queanbeyan with work.

Bart70


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Naa, wrong end of town. Near ginninderra creek in Belco.


nexy said:


> now i know why you took me to that spot
> to fish ;-)
> 
> you keep all the good spots hidden from me :lol:


I'll sort you out now you finally have a vessal notwithstanding the payment of beers.


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

didn't think there was any fish in that creek god dam redfin take up anywhere whats next my dogs drinking bowl?


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

I like the way Koich holds it closer to the camera to make it look bigger! :lol:


----------



## wildfishhero (Aug 25, 2008)

HAHA classic!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> leftieant said:
> 
> 
> > And above all, how did he maintain the impeccably coiffed hair throughout his ordeal?
> ...


It's all down to the angle of the hair dryer in his right hand that he carries everywhere for just such a purpose.

Well I think that's what's in his right hand :shock: .



onemorecast said:


> Personally I think I may have pulled my whole shirt up over my head before posing with a fish like that


Does that happen often OMC?

In all seriousness, I'd be well pleased with a fish like that (i.e. alive and from water). Sigh. The Dalmeny smally pike have been harassed immercifully of late, but otherwise my fishing exploits are about as common as my forays into the written word. Well done guys. Keep 'em jumpy.


----------

